# Possible reptiles for 2.5 ft tank



## Jakef97 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi there, I currently have a 2ft tank set up for leopard geckos and was wanting some possible ideas of reptiles for a 2.5 ft tank! Any ideas will be greatly appreciated thank you!


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

It really depends on what you're interested in. You seem like a lizard guy but I don't know squat about lizards, so I'll name a couple snakes you could keep in a tank that size for a long time before having to upgrade size however some might say you won't need to upgrade at all.
Kenyan sand boa
Hognose
Bairds ratsnake (Probably upgrade tank after 3-4 years)
childrens python
Garter snake
Royal python (for 2 years before upgrading)
corn snake and king snakes (upgrade tank around 2 years time)
There are probably others that I can't currently think or that aren't as suitable for someone without much experience.
I hope this helps.


----------



## Jamie XVX (Nov 24, 2014)

What are the dimensions? 2.5 ft means nothing on its own.


----------



## Jakef97 (Dec 26, 2014)

Always said:


> It really depends on what you're interested in. You seem like a lizard guy but I don't know squat about lizards, so I'll name a couple snakes you could keep in a tank that size for a long time before having to upgrade size however some might say you won't need to upgrade at all.
> Kenyan sand boa
> Hognose
> Bairds ratsnake (Probably upgrade tank after 3-4 years)
> ...


Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## HforHERP (Feb 12, 2013)

Several smaller species of geckos would do well. I suggest Viper Geckos.


----------



## CharlieOsborne99 (Dec 25, 2014)

My viv is a pets at home Terrarium, it's 2.5ft by 2 wide and 1 high. I keep a leopard gecko in there quite happily and he's a great pet too.


----------



## turtlelover666 (Jul 26, 2009)

+1 for a Hognose :2thumb:


----------

